# Fireworks and Bees?



## WillH (Jun 25, 2010)

I am sure they will enjoy the fireworks


----------



## Bee Bliss (Jun 9, 2010)

You will need to bee very far from them. I think you need to be in Wisconsin in our neighborhood!  
July 4th work for you??


----------



## Pyrotechnician (Feb 21, 2011)

Bee Bliss said:


> You will need to bee very far from them. I think you need to be in Wisconsin in our neighborhood!
> July 4th work for you??


Litttle busy that day, hmmmm can't remember what exactly I was gonna do but it was something important.


----------



## jrbbees (Apr 4, 2010)

Do a simple test. It will give you the info you need.

1. Set a small firecracker just inside the entrance. light it and note the bees reaction.
That is your control!

2. Then set one on the landing board.

3. Then set one on the ground 1 foot away.

4. Keep moving 1 foot away with each firecracker.

5. When the bees stop reacting you have established the correct distance.

Please let us know how the tests go. We are very interested!


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

In my country we don't do 4th July but we have a different celebration involving fireworks on 5th November.

I've normally had around a dozen hives in the yard & we've always let off fireworks that night with the family, the bees are pretty close no issues. Long as we don't have any outdoor electric lights on to attract them out of the hives.

Should say at that time of year there's a good flow on and the bees are pretty contented.


----------



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

So,...! You're the one that caused all those birds to fall dead from the sky? :no:  

1/5/11: > MURRAY, Ky. — "_Kentucky wildlife officials say several hundred dead birds were found dead in the western part of the state._
_The grackles, red wing blackbirds, robins and starlings were found last week._
_New Year's Eve fireworks have been blamed for the deaths of thousands of blackbirds in central Arkansas. Another 450 birds died this week in Louisiana, likely after hitting power lines or cars." > http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/01/05/hundreds-more-dead-birds-_n_804952.html_

>_ "Scientists now say that the fireworks appeared to have frightened the birds into such a frenzy that they crashed into homes, cars and each other. Some may have flown straight into the ground." > http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...Kentucky-Louisiana-dead-fish-wash-ashore.html _


----------



## Pyrotechnician (Feb 21, 2011)

jrbbees said:


> Do a simple test. It will give you the info you need.
> 
> 1. Set a small firecracker just inside the entrance.


Inside? ahhhh no.. I think that I will try to keep my distance as far as I can come this 4th.



> So,...! You're the one that caused all those birds to fall dead from the sky?


Who me? (stinkin birds know now to stay away)

Seriously tho, isnt that the biggest bunch of crapola you have ever heard, fireworks frightened birds and cause them to go crazy, the gov knows what caused those birds to die but it keeping it hush-hush!


----------



## Nabber86 (Apr 15, 2009)

I always have a supply of the those artillery shells that are launched in a 1.7" diameter morter. Fourth of July, New Years Eve, kids birthdays, or any other time I feel the need to light up the neighborhood. Luanch site is probably 40 feet from the hives. doesnt seem to bother the bees at all.


----------

